# 2017 Oscar Ballot



## Sam Cass (Feb 22, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/movies/oscars-2017-nominees-ballot.html?_r=0


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I think this may be the first year I've actually seen *nothing* on any of the lists.

No opinions on it!

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"I am but a minnow,
in a sea of sharks;
A shadow,
in the far corner of a darkened room;
A puff of fresh air,
in the midst of a windstorm!"

Of what possible interest or import could my opinion(s) regarding the Oscar results, possibly be? LOL.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Oscars were but another forum for the sniping of butthurt liberal elites who, whilst reassuring we ill informed masses that they know best, reveal that they are not sufficiently capable of even dishing out their own mutual back-slapping properly. Hilarious.


----------

